# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  wandering jew

## michael1846

Does any one else use wandering jew? its practily indestrictible. i want to put it im my pacman frog tank. will it be to moist? i dont want to kill it also i would LOVE pictures. thanks ~michael

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Are you talking about tradescantia or zebrina pendula wandering jews? If so, they like it moist. These are brittle, trailing plants. If you're referring to the spiderwort wandering jews then these are grass-like and they it cool and dry.

----------


## michael1846

I don't know what type it is. I got it as a cutting. It's viney and purple with green and white I will try to get pictures up tomorrow (please reply)~michael

----------


## Tongue Flicker

> I don't know what type it is. I got it as a cutting. It's viney and purple with green and white I will try to get pictures up tomorrow (please reply)~michael


Oh that's definitely a tradescantia. That is safe. I have those outside with some wild tree frogs

----------


## michael1846

THANK YOU SO MUCH. you were so helpful. does any one on here have pictures if it in their vivs? ~michael

----------


## Lynn

Hi Michael,
I have heard and read _varied opinions_ about this plant? I don't use this plant in my enclosures because of this. 
There are --hundreds--- of others to choose from  :Smile: 
It's a beautiful plant, I have one hanging in my kitchen window of which I grew it from cuttings a friend sent me. -- I keep it out of reach from the cats.

However, I am not 100% sure for our frogs? When in doubt-I leave it out.  It was something about the _sap_ if a stem or leaf is broken.

What kind of frog are you planning on housing with this plant?

https://www.google.com/search?q=trad...px%3B555%3B555

Outside, in wide open spaces is different than a confined enclosure housing a frog that could 'take a bite' or break the stems and branches. 

Sorry this does not definitively answer your question....it actually just makes it more confusing. Sorry.
I did a quick search ......I don't see this plant on either BJ's or New England Herp's site. 
My _ barometer_ sites  :Smile: 

New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vines & Trailing Plants

Plants

Let's ask Bill to chime in here ! Four heads are better than one. 

Lynn

----------


## Tongue Flicker

The sap of a wandering jew is actually slightly sweet with a hint of sourness haha yeah i tasted.

The ones to look out for are plants that are hairy (they are hairy for a reason), those that have resinous saps (has toxic oils), white saps (sure indication of plant alkaloids and phytotoxin), overpouring/overflowing clear saps (not indicative of poison but may contain trace elements or amino acids that are harmful or unnecessary for animal growth or else hinder it) and plants with bitter/tangy/spicy/pungent smelling & tasting saps with the exception of bulbous plants that have a rooty/earthy/aromatic/sweet smell (i.e. most members of the lily family) that are toxic if ingested.

Of course the toughness of the plant in question is also a factor as some frogs are normally found near or among toxic plants in the wild but if that plant is tough or sturdy enough then the chances of it breaking a leaf/stem and ooze out saps is virtually low

----------


## bill

If you were to keep every toxic plant out of your Viv, you would have nothing but plastic and silk plants in your enclosure. Roughly 90% of all plants are toxic in some form. Toxicity is a plant's only defense mechanism. They can't run, they can't hide. The only thing they can do, is develop toxins so they won't be eaten. It's where a very large majority of our medications come from, the toxic substances from plants. Of course, scientists a lot smarter than I are able to refine these toxins into medications that are "safe" for humans. Keep in mind that very few plants secrete their toxins through the leaves. 

That was the long answer, short answer, is your wandering Jew safe? Yes. I know many people who keep it in vivariums without issue.

----------


## Lynn

> The sap of a wandering jew is actually slightly sweet with a hint of sourness haha yeah i tasted.
> 
> The ones to look out for are plants that are hairy (they are hairy for a reason), those that have resinous saps (has toxic oils), white saps (sure indication of plant alkaloids and phytotoxin), overpouring/overflowing clear saps (not indicative of poison but may contain trace elements or amino acids that are harmful or unnecessary for animal growth or else hinder it) and plants with bitter/tangy/spicy/pungent smelling & tasting saps with the exception of bulbous plants that have a rooty/earthy/aromatic/sweet smell (i.e. most members of the lily family) that are toxic if ingested.
> 
> Of course the toughness of the plant in question is also a factor as some frogs are normally found near or among toxic plants in the wild but if that plant is tough or sturdy enough then the chances of it breaking a leaf/stem and ooze out saps is virtually low


Thanks , Neil

----------


## Lynn

> If you were to keep every toxic plant out of your Viv, you would have nothing but plastic and silk plants in your enclosure. Roughly 90% of all plants are toxic in some form. Toxicity is a plant's only defense mechanism. They can't run, they can't hide. The only thing they can do, is develop toxins so they won't be eaten. It's where a very large majority of our medications come from, the toxic substances from plants. Of course, scientists a lot smarter than I are able to refine these toxins into medications that are "safe" for humans. Keep in mind that very few plants secrete their toxins through the leaves. 
> 
> That was the long answer, short answer, is your wandering Jew safe? Yes. I know many people who keep it in vivariums without issue.


Bill, Thank you !

----------


## Lynn

Josh's sells it.

Wandering Jew | Live Terrarium Plants | Josh's Frogs

----------


## Tongue Flicker

> If you were to keep every toxic plant out of your Viv, you would have nothing but plastic and silk plants in your enclosure. Roughly 90% of all plants are toxic in some form.


Basically my realization after i posted what i posted hahaha!

----------


## michael1846

Wow I didn't know this thread was still active I put it in my viv and my pacman frog doesn't...move so he doesn't kill any plants. (One day im expecting to wake up up and everything's trampled) I'm going to be-head the wandering jewelry and stick it in the soil so I I have a fuller plant.

----------

